# ••• ehMac Fantasy NHL league!!! •••



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Hello ehMac.ca hockey fans!!! *

A big void in our lives will soon be filled! We will soon have our hockey nights in Canada again! I thought a great way to get back into the excitement, would be to have our own ehMac Fantasy NHL league!










Go to the *Sportsnet.ca Fantasy Hockey page* and register yourself. Please try to use your ehMac screen name, or as close as possible so we know who you are!

One of us could earn national bragging rights and a share 
of over $6,000 in prizes, including an iPod Nano. It's FREE to play!

Once you've registered go to the *Group Membership page* 
and join the "*ehMac Fantasy NHL*" group that I've created.

The group password is: *jockstrap*

See you in the game!

----

<a href="http://contest.blastpromo.com/cgi-bin/sportsnet-fanhock05/fan_results.cgi?group_id=807565">Group Page</a>


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Entry Deadline for Week 1*

_Please note the entry deadlines for the first week is: _

*Week 1: 7:00 p.m. ET, Wednesday, Oct. 5 *


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I got my first weeks pix in!

Be prepared to be schooled by the Mayor (And the Leafs!) !!!! [/trashtalk]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I made my team, but I think I made a miscue with my username as "drg", rather than my real name. I trust that shall not offend anyone. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Are we able to see each other's teams somehow?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think I just found the answer to my own question -- no "peeking" until after the season starts. Still, my one goalie, Jason Jinglestars of the NY Rangers, shall bring me to victory.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Are we able to see each other's teams somehow?


I think once the game week is over, you'll be able to see other members picks. Can't see each other's picks before the week, as that would kind be like showing your cards before you bet.  

I think Drg is close enough that we'll know who you are.  That is a good point. If you register, please try and use your ehMac screen name, or as close as possible!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Are we able to see each other's teams somehow?


Here's the official word:

*How do I view someone else's team?*

On the Standings page, click on the pencil & paper icon next to the person whose picks you wish to view. *Note you can only view others' picks after the pick deadline has passed.* Use the "Find" command to advance the standings to a contestant whose username you know but who does not appear on the first page.

This tidbit was from the very helpful help page.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mr.Mayor, I think that it required all lower case letter and no periods. Thus, drg shall have to do.............since doxiemaven was already taken.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> my one goalie, Jason Jinglestars of the NY Rangers, shall bring me to victory.


And Toronto will lead me to victory, or defeat! 
  

It's been awhile since I said it, but I just got to....

GO LEAFS GO!!!!

Ahhhh.... that felt good!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"We are all Rangers fans,
Oh yes we are, oh yes we are.
We cheer for the red, white and blue,
Oh yes we do, oh yes we do.
They skate for NYC,
For victory, for victory.
Glory, glory to our Rangers,
Glory, glory to our Rangers.
Glory, glory to our Rangers,
R A N G E R S."

From the hit song "Glory, Glory to our Rangers", written by Irvine Berlin, Irving's twin brother.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Clear the track...........here comes Eddie Shack."


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

My first week's picks are in.....could not get the username Ants...so used my email addy -rightcoastants


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Grab your beer mugs!!!

*Hello out there, were on the air*
it's hockey night tonight!
tension grows,
as the whistle blows,
and the puck goes down the ice.
The goalie jumps,
and the players bump,
and the fans all go insane.
Someone roars:
"Bobby Scores!"
At the good old hockey game!

*Oh!
The good old hockey game!
it's the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!*

Second Period.

players dash,
with skates a-flash,
the home team trails behind.
But they grab the puck,
and go bursting up,
and they're down across the line.
They storm the crease,
like bumblebees,
trevor like a burning flame.
see them slide the puck inside,
it's a one one hockey game!

*Oh!
The good old hockey game!
It's the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!*

Third Period.

Last game in the play-offs too.
Oh take me where, the hockey players,
face off down the rink,
And the Stanley Cup,
is all filled up,
for the champs who win the drink!
Now the final flick,
of a hockey stick,
and a one gigantic scream:
*"THE PUCK IS IN! THE HOME TEAM (Leafs) WINS!"*
At the good old hockey game

*OH!
The good old hockey game!
It's the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!*
(repeat 2 times)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

You too can own this classic!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

how many of you plan on taking advantage of being able to change your picks on a weekly basis?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

These are some of the Toronto Maple Leaf players I saw play against the Rangers at Madison Square Garden --
Frank Mahovlich
Dave Keon
Johnny Bower
George Armstrong
Bobby Baun
Punch Imlach (coach)

I can't recall the names of the other fine TO players. I saw them play the NY Rangers 13 times............with a Rangers record of 0-12-1. The one time came when Dave Keon scored with ONE SECOND left in the game.  

Thus, I have never seen the Rangers live actually defeat the Maple Leafs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ants said:


> how many of you plan on taking advantage of being able to change your picks on a weekly basis?


I'll be making tons-o-roster changes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As in real life, the team revolves around the goalie. Pick a goalie and stay with him. JJ Forever..................so long as the Rangers don't send him down to the Waycross Wheelbarrows of the Southern Conference League. We shall see.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm In, the SENS will rule!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I actually think that this shall be the Sens year to take the Cup. Hasek, Havlat and Spezza need to have record years, but if they all fire together, then they shall carry the cup this year. We shall see.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I had to join up as qwijibo as I have only been able to register once per email address, but I'm in and watch out baby!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

All right, I'm in too.

I'm such a homer, I only picked from Canadian teams. Go OILERS!!!


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

In the forever memorable words of Kirsten Dunst: "Bring it on"


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

It took some doing to get my picks in under the 50 cap! But I'm in. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh boy, I've totally got

"We will, we will ROCK YOU!" stuck in my head now


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Oh this really sucks:

*WHO HAVE REACHED THE AGE OF MAJORITY WITHIN THE PROVINCE OR TERRITORY*

Guess I'll have to wait a few years until I can OWN YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

How are they able to check on the accuracy of one's age?


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Good question. The main problem I could see is if I do win any prizes, they would obviously have to contact me. And doing non-ledgit things to participate is something I just can't sub-consciously do.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I got my picks in and will celebrate by going to play some hackey tonight.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Good question. The main problem I could see is if I do win any prizes, they would obviously have to contact me. And doing non-ledgit things to participate is something I just can't sub-consciously do.


Ah. Just get your parents permission and register as one of them.

This way they can claim any prize if you win.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I've registered as ehmaxpower. FYI


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

GO JETS!!!!

(Sorry, die-hard Winnipegger ... they'll come back one day, just you wait ...)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good plan there MP. Even I, the non hockey guy signed on in the spirit of the thing. All picks are guesses though.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

SINC said:


> Good plan there MP. Even I, the non hockey guy signed on in the spirit of the thing. All picks are guesses though.


In that case, I'll sign up as well ... my knowledge is definitely limited, but I'll hope for beginner's luck.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in too.
Hehh heee heee. 
Go HABS Go


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks talon racer, I had gold digger in my head, now it's we will rock you. If it weren' t for all these tunes up there, my head would be empty.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I am in and awaiting my usual last place finish.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

oooh, you almost had gold digger in my head.. but I just got in from Audioslave... and oh boy, Spoonman is absolutely wedged in now. Wicked show!

GO OILERS!!!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

talonracer said:


> oooh, you almost had gold digger in my head.. but I just got in from Audioslave... and oh boy, Spoonman is absolutely wedged in now. Wicked show!
> 
> GO OILERS!!!


That's a great old Soundgarden tune for sure. I've heard that Audioslave was great live. Ya lucky guy!!

Hey this is a hockey thread. Ooops!


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

OK I'm ready!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

27 people in the ehMac NHL Fantasy League!









The more the merrier!


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ok, I'm in. Looking forward to the season and this pool!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just registered. Since I've never done this before, I'll have to read the rules on how to play, but I don't have any more time for this frivolity right now, so I'll have to look at it tomorrow or later tonight.

Wonder why my name showed up on the list as "VIP" - ???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, re your question "Wonder why my name showed up on the list as "VIP" - ???" have you stopped to think that maybe you are a "Very Important Person"??? You are to us here in ehMacLand, especially with one of the most unique online names in all the land.

Seriously, I don't know the answer. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

GA - It did the same for me, I believe it sets you apart so you can have a good idea as to where you stand. After all, you're the person logged in, so the most important person on the list. Or some logic like that.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, we ALL know that you are a Very Important Person, but how about GA???


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Went back to see my recognition. No VIP for me, just a "NYC Dumbass" title. Still, I have been called worse.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

the VIP section is a small sub group that shows your standing against about 6 or so Sportsnet on air personalities, to see how you stack up against the so-called experts. I would have expected their names to be up by now, but they should be there by Wednesday night.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I haven't been in a hockey pool in years. This and enforced rules against clutch and grab tactics, could rekindle my interest in hockey. 

Now if only the Jets could return to Winnerpeg.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Brainstrained said:


> Now if only the Jets could return to Winnerpeg.


There were suggestions that with this new CBA teams like Winnipeg would still be able to succeed. And there were even rumours that a team like Carolina would do better in Winnipeg than they would in Raliegh and might even move there.

I'd love to see it too, but will believe that when it happens.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

I'd like to see Winnipeg get the jets back and, I don't see why we can't have at least one team east of Quebec.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Since I always liked the city of Winnipeg, I was saddened to see the Jets move south. Canada needs more NHL teams.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

My picks are in. Heavily loaded with Canucks! This is my first fantasy pool where you adjust your picks every week so Im not solid on exactly what my strategy is at this time. We'll see as we go along during the season.


----------



## shaundesjardins (Apr 19, 2005)

My picks are in. A bit of everything. A few obvious picks and some sleepers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Only 3 more hours to join and/or get your picks in!

31 ehMac.ca members are in the pool! Let's go for 50!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Picks are in but will be fine tuning next week.....hopefully my picks will do as well or better than Maggie the monkey's picks.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

For what its worth, last (active) season, it seemed to be the goalies that made the biggest difference. One week with a shutout or two really pads the points.

With all the roster shuffling, I can't wait to see which team gels early.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

My strategy is just to not suck as bad as I normally do in pools.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

sammy said:


> With all the roster shuffling, I can't wait to see which team gels early.


Being a Canucks fan, I just have to note that the Canucks have retained almost all of the core group that has been together for a few seasons. Based on the last couple of exhibition games I think they are already seriously gelled. I think that the Canucks are the type of team that will do incredibly well under the new rules, if they are actually enforced throughout the season. We've been burned so many times before, that I don't put a huge amount of faith in this, though.

Although I've never done a pool before, but I know it's a bad pool strategy, I only picked Canucks. I've been on the same bandwagon for over a dozen years and I'm not getting off.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I'm in... GO WINGS GO!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Fantasy League is in session! 

You can now view each other's pix. Pretty easy to tell what team people are rootin for!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

And to top it all off, James Duthie of TSN is using a 14" iBook!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

GA - I think I'd be a bigger Canucks fan if they'd get rid of Cloutier. I have NEVER been a fan of that guy and can not figure out why the Canucks keep him around.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

talonracer said:


> GA - I think I'd be a bigger Canucks fan if they'd get rid of Cloutier. I have NEVER been a fan of that guy and can not figure out why the Canucks keep him around.


If you look at his regular season stats, he's one of the best goalies in the league. He's yet to prove himself in the playoffs, he's either rather stinky, or injured. If Cloutier plays his best in this season's playoff's, and if the core group of Canucks play to their potential, the Canucks will likely make it to the big dance.

And that, my friend, is a lot of "if's"!  

The thing is, next years Canucks will be a completely different roster. So it's now or never for the current line-up.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> talonracer said:
> 
> 
> > GA - I think I'd be a bigger Canucks fan if they'd get rid of Cloutier. I have NEVER been a fan of that guy and can not figure out why the Canucks keep him around.
> ...


I agree with gwilikers, Cloutier has often looked wonderful in the regular season, but has not been there in the playoffs. I wonder if he folds under pressure, there's some evidence to think that he does. I really wish the Canucks could get a Hall of Fame goalie, but for this year, as gwilikers mentioned, the current group is who they have. Next year it will probably be very different. But this year, I really hope that Cloutier can get his post-season act together.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Clouts is one of my favourite goalies in the league. He may not have the best stats or be better than say Brodeur, but he plays with heart and he really gets into the games. Love love love when he's talkin' smack to the opposing players.

The problem… er question mark with Vancouver this year will be the defence.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

what is up with the point updates? They used to be updated by 8 or 9:00 am every morning. It's almost 2:00pm and still nothing. How can I be productive when I have to keep checking my points? (Shh, here comes my boss.)


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

They're there now.

Hey, whaddaya know, me and the 'Nucks are number 5!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Here's an idea, perhaps one of the Mods could post everybody's scores for the ehMac pool. It would save jumping back and forth.

Just a thought.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MaxPower - Consider it done. It'll take me about a half hour to get it put in the first post, and either ehMax, Heart or myself can update it daily. I'm hoping to get a script made to make this easier.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sweet Jebus. 3 hours of coding later[1] and I have a working script that will scrape all the data off of the NHL Fantasy site and make a nice table I can copy and paste into the first post. This should make life easier. Nothing like a bit of JavaScript, XMLHttpRequest, and debugging to keep you going at night. 

1 - I never said efficient or easy.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Chealion. You rock.

I really didn't expect you go through all that trouble. But your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey nice start "rightcoastants"...those Habs treated you well  

I guess my 5 points kinda puts me in the middle of the pack. Maybe it's time to rethink a couple of my picks


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> Hey nice start "rightcoastants"...those Habs treated you well
> 
> I guess my 5 points kinda puts me in the middle of the pack. Maybe it's time to rethink a couple of my picks


I got lucky....Theodore came through with a couple of wins...but I should of also picked Ryder rather than Bonk. I think the Habs will fair better than most "analysts" predicted. I'm not a hard core Montreal fan, kind of like the Sens....but back in the day - I was a Nordique fan....je me souviens!


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ants...you live in TO and you picked all those Habs! Man....what's the world coming to?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I moved from La Belle Province to Toronto about 10 years ago. Funny this is I hated the Habs when I lived in Montreal - I was a Nordiques fan (just so I could irritate my friends & family). 
In the time I've lived in Toronto, the Leafs just never did it for me but I like the Sens. They have a awesome lineup - let' see if they can put it all together this year.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MaxPower - It was no trouble. It was a different way of parsing a page I'd never done before and had been meaning to learn it. So it's a win win situation. I learn how to use getElementByID, you guys get a nice table.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A quick question -- Would I be able to drop a player from my first week's draft today? I don't think this is allowed, but I wanted to check before I attempted it and voided my entire team this week. Merci.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Dr. G, your weekly picks are locked in for the week after the deadline. Any changes you make to your roster are for next week.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

As of this morning it looks like Dr. G has jumped ahead of everyone going from the middle of the pack up to first place with 19 points. Wow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you for the info, Sammy.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I just watched the 2nd period of the Leafs-Habs game on HNIC. This was the first hockey game I've seen this year and it looked *fast*. A flurry of goals with the period starting 0 - 0 and ending 3 - 2. I don't know if it looked fast because of the new rules or because I'm just out of practice watching hockey, but it sure was fun, even though I didn't particularly care who won. Well OK, I'm slightly rooting for the Habs over the Leafs. Go Habs.

Turned it on just in time to see Coach's Corner. Has Cherry lost even more brain cells during the lockout?

I'm just killing time until the Canucks play the Oilers in a little over an hour. *Go Canucks!!*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Matts isn't going to be helping out my cause today.  

Lindros is looking pretty sharp tonight. 

So far, I really like the new rules and hope to be seeing more hockey like that 2nd period between Toronto and Montreal.  I'm sure the refs and players will get the hang of things more in a few more weeks.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I still ain't convinced these rules won't disappear come playoffs…
But if they do stick, it's going to be one whale of a playoffs!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Leafs 0-2  Exciting game though. 

Big game Monday night against Ottawa. You gotta believe the Leafs will be going extra hard for that first win.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I just caught the last five minutes of the Leafs vs Montreal.

5-4 Montreal. 

Stink. Big Stink.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm in last place right now. We'll see how Van does. {cross fingers)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

OILERS WIN!!!

Holy cats, what an exciting game. If the whole year is like this, I'm gonna go nuts.

OILERS WIN!!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

talonracer said:


> OILERS WIN!!!
> 
> Holy cats, what an exciting game. If the whole year is like this, I'm gonna go nuts.
> 
> OILERS WIN!!!!


Why is a Canuck fan cheering for the Oilers? That said the Canucks broke down pretty badly that last minute or so in the third. Ohlund's penalty cost them more then I think they realized it might have. Amazing Overtime period however.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Chealion said:


> Why is a Canuck fan cheering for the Oilers?


Excuse me, WHAT did you just call me??

Dude I've been an Oil fan since the day I knew what hockey was. Just because I'm from BC doesn't mean I'm a Canucks fan. 

That said, they're probably my third team to cheer for. Oil, Sens, 'Nucks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tr - I was always under the impression you were a Canucks fan. My bad.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Too late to join in the pool eh?

Oh well.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It shouldn't be. You will have just missed the first weeks picks.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

How about those Sens! How about those Habs. Come to think of it, how about every Canadian team save the Leafs. This could be the year all 6 teams make the playoffs and an all Canadian final is a distinct possibility for the first time in 15 years.

Boy, the new rules are making for some very exciting hockey. The big difference I see is that a lead does not translate into a win anymore. Largely due to the fact that teams can't blanket (hook, hold, interfere) cover to protect it anymore.

It's also great to see the rushes develop through the neutral zone without hindrance.

A beautiful game when they're allowed to skate isn't it! Happy, happy, happy!!!!!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Boo Hoo!! Canucks lost.

The Oilers looked good and hungry and definitely outworked them. Even if Vancouver had won in the SO, it wouldn't have been deserved. Edmonton deserved the win. The fact that Vancouver even got a point out of such a lacklustre effort is probably a testament to their talent level. Hopefully losses like this to teams that outwork them will cause the Canucks to re-adjust.

I'm liking the new rules and new rule enforcement, so far. I hope the refs keep calling them. It was obvious that many players haven't adjusted yet, as seen by the amount of penalties in that game, but I think they will. The interview with Pronger after the game showed how the players are still trying to figure out this is going to work. 

A couple of questionable calls, but I think that is bound to happen when the refs are given permission to enforce the rule book, so I don't have a problem with it. I'd rather that, then them being so scared of making a bad call that they call only the most blatant stuff, which has been how it usually works in the NHL.

Two calls that went against the Canucks that I liked: the diving call against Ruutu was excellent and the delay of game against Ohlund, although costly to the Canucks was fair. If they are going to go to more enforcement of hooking and holding, they definitely have to get a handle on diving, otherwise players will fall town whenever a stick touches them. I was happy to hear last night that they will start to fine the repeat divers. Ruutu's one of my least favourite Canucks, with his speciality seeming to be sneakily getting around the rules and trying to goad other players. The clearing the puck out of the rink penalty against Ohlund, although probably not intentional last night, is something that in all fairness has to be called. Defenders are going to have to be much more careful about how they try to clear the puck.

So although the Canucks lost last night, I'm still happy. I won't be if they don't learn from this. It was great to watch hockey on Saturday night again. 

Also it was great to see that Jim Hughson made it onto HNIC. Vancouverites have followed his career for the last decade or so and he's a great play-by-play announcer. Now if they could just get rid of Greg Millen - ugh.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow, an excellent commentary GA. Very well said.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Maybe it's a bit too early to get concerned, but I agree that the Canucks looked lack lustre against the Oilers, and the damned shootout is just not their cup of tea so far.  Maybe Monday night they'll show up in Detroit with a more determined attitude. 

Which reminds me, it's time to make some last minute changes on my picks for week two.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

It hurt to take Ryan Smyth off my list of picks.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Whoo Hoo!!!

The Leafs are up 2-1 against Ottawa.

McCabe and Tucker for the Leafs.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

A much better effort by the Canucks, beating Detroit 4-2.
Since the Canucks had Alex Auld in net, my pool results will suffer since I had Cloutier as my pick.  This hockey pool business is more difficult than I thought.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Whoo Hoo!!!
> 
> The Leafs are up 2-1 against Ottawa.
> 
> McCabe and Tucker for the Leafs.


lol, Great game though, Leaf fans must hate the shootout. Hasek is in the Leafers heads when it comes to the shootout.

Gotta Love it, at least until you beat us in the playoffs. If the Leafs make the playoffs that is!


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, Hasek has always been a thorn in the Leafs side - that's why the Sens got him.

Three games, no wins. As a Leaf fan, I'm not too worried. Okay, they lost 3 games - 2 took overtime shootouts and the other they lost by 1 goal. They have been right there in every game. Missing Sundin and O'Neil doesn't help, but Ottawa are so strong. Anyway you slice it, it's great hockey... I'm just glad that it's back.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It was a good game. But I really don't like the shootout. It doesn't give an accurate measure of who the better team is. And not because of last night either.

Great fast game last night. No matter who won. But it is good to see Alfredson cut his hair though.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Yeah, I have never been a fan of shootouts to decide a game either. Individuals should not decide a team game.

I wouldn't mind 3 player shootouts after every game with a shootout trophy being awarded at the end of the year just for fun. That would be okay, just totally separate from the game.

Ottawa fans must love 'em. Tremendous fire power up front and probably the best one on one goalie in the league. Oh well, it appears the shootouts are here whether we want 'em or not.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Bilbo said:


> Yeah, I have never been a fan of shootouts to decide a game either. Individuals should not decide a team game.


I tend to agree and I would be completely against them being used in playoff games. The shootout as it stands doesn't really decide the game, just the extra point and whether you can say your team "won" or "lost".

I don't know what other solution the league could use if they are determined to not have tie games and want to promote exciting games and avoid teams just playing for the tie. Clearly the playoff mode of playing games indefinitely until someone finally scores is not acceptable in the regular season.

I don't really mind the shootout at this point, but I see a potential problem at the end of the regular season, when getting that extra point might determine whether a team makes the playoffs or not. Losing in a shootout is really hard to take when something important is on the line. We all remember the Canada - Czech series loss, that was horrible. It was Hasek who won that series not the Czech team.

That said, with the new rules, including the new goalie rules, it will be harder this year for goalies to completely shut down a team, even goalies of Hasek's calibre. You can see already that scoring is way up.

Interesting, some hockey stats keepers are using the abbreviation "SOL" for shoot out losses (not NHL.com). Most of us probably know what else SOL stands for.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't mind the shootout either, but I think the OT period should be longer, maybe 10 min.

A shootout of some sort would have been nice for that ball game on Sunday. Damn mother-in-law and her baseball, had to watch the whole 18 inings.  Sooo boring.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Actually, I think Houston's comeback was rather remarkable...yes, it did get a little long to have to watch another complete ballgame played...but a great ending to an incredible game.

As for the shootout, kind of cool to watch....do not mind it all.

BTW - What did you all think of Don Cherry's Krusty the Clown imitation?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know if it's just me, but this season has been some really good hockey. Fast, hard hitting, exciting games. Could it be the new rules or could it be because the players are hungry to get back on the ice?

I'm watching the Toronto/Philadelphia game and man is it good.

An boy does Fraiser have great hair


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Ants said:


> BTW - What did you all think of Don Cherry's Krusty the Clown imitation?


I didn't see it but anything that's got Don Cherry doing a Krusty imitation should be an insult to Krusty.

Laterz


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I wonder how many cans of hairspray Fraiser goes through in a game. His hair looks harder than the players helmets!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm loving the shootout, though hate that Ottawa has given away 2 points to the Leafs so far this season. 

One week down and I'm already in first place, awesome!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I think Frasier uses a clear coat finish.....notice that the hair NEVER moves. 
I picked Hasek this as my goalie this week but he did not play last night...


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet the Canuck living in England who is not following hockey over here but missing it tons is last! Go me!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Just watched the Habs shutout the Trashers...I liked Montreal's solid defence but it's killing me in the standings. Picked several Atlanta players this week as I was hoping to ride their powerplay success....l'll be in last place by week's end.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Canucks vs Wild*

So, either the Canucks are going to take their pounding by the Wild as a wakeup call. Or this is going to be a long season for Canuck fans like me. 

I know it's early in the season, but geezuz, our WHL team (the Giants) would've done better in that game.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Ehmac, I am really enjoying this pool and I appreciate all the work you put into everything. One suggestion however...... On the standings page should you not display the current standings by overall points rather than by week? I you look at the Sportsnet page, you are able to toggle between points leaders by either week or overall points (first half) and since this is an ongoing pool does it not make sense to display the overall point leaders?

Also, for some reason my PC at work only shows black boxes (no data) on your standings while my Mac at home shows the data. Any ideas??


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Ramboman - I wasn't sure which one would have been preferred, so it's been changed over. I also have no idea why your PC at work wouldn't show a simple table of data.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> So, either the Canucks are going to take their pounding by the Wild as a wakeup call. Or this is going to be a long season for Canuck fans like me.
> 
> I know it's early in the season, but geezuz, our WHL team (the Giants) would've done better in that game.


Well if they have any pride at all, we'll see tomorrow, as the two teams meet again. They'll have to come out and work their asses off, to beat the hard working Wild.

Not a happy Canucks fan today.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Well if they have any pride at all, we'll see tomorrow, as the two teams meet again. They'll have to come out and work their asses off, to beat the hard working Wild.
> 
> Not a happy Canucks fan today.



Oh well, we're not alone, Flames fans aren't too happy with their start either. It's really best to make an evaluation around the 20 game mark. If it looks bad then, it's definitely time to get concerned.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Leafs winning 6-1! Lindros, McCabe, Tucker... woohoo! Going to have a good night!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

9-1 win... Yeah baby! McCabe with 4 assists!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Canucks beat the Wild 5-3 and split the double-header. They showed some determination and helped erase the embarrassment of the last game. Woo-Hoo!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Canucks beat the Wild 5-3 and split the double-header. They showed some determination and helped erase the embarrassment of the last game. Woo-Hoo!


The total shots were 41/13 in favor of the Canucks!  It's amazing the score was as close as it was.

And man o' man, that Leafs/Thrashers game sure did create some bad blood. Look out for the next time those two meet up.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Mayor, you have roared into second place after last night.

Well done.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woo hoo!  

New strategy for week # 3


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woohoo... so far, paying off tonight!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm trying a different strategy this week too, but...
Always go with your first instincts! 
I say that because I had Rucinsky as one of my wingers, and changed him at the last second. He had a 3 point night last night for NYR.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

I am feeling some pressure from last night's results. It's a good thing that I have 3 players in action tonight and more tommorow


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Woot so glad I am not last anymore! Well for now at least give me a few days I will be back down there.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

This week is really hurting me given Ottawa is playing only twice this week. I've fallen to 18th already.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm wondering if Chealion's script is working. It shows me at 40 points, when I'm actually at 57 points, with my 100% all-Canuck picks having rocketed up to 8th position after their shellacking of the Blackhawks last night. Woo-hoo!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I'm wondering if Chealion's script is working. It shows me at 40 points, when I'm actually at 57 points, with my 100% all-Canuck picks having rocketed up to 8th position after their shellacking of the Blackhawks last night. Woo-hoo!


Way to go GA!! Nice to see you doing well.  
I only picked up a single point last night, but I have high hopes for the week overall. I'm aiming for the top 10 on the ehMac list, but hey, who knows, I could take a dive too.

The thing is, this is fun!! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

GA - It works, it's just I have to manually update it. I do it once a day usually around 11AM EST. The script outputs the HTML necessary but I have to edit the post myself, and for some reason I didn't do it yesterday. Sorry.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chealion said:


> GA - It works, it's just I have to manually update it. I do it once a day usually around 11AM EST. The script outputs the HTML necessary but I have to edit the post myself, and for some reason I didn't do it yesterday. Sorry.


Yeah... it'd be a little scary if you could create a post that automatically added content.  

Ps... The two Kitchener Mac Managers are first and third.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Yeah... it'd be a little scary if you could create a post that automatically added content.


Oops, that's what I assumed it was doing.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I think I got another 7 points with tonight's win by the Canucks over Gretzky's Coyotes. So that puts me at 64 points and 21 this week. I wonder what our standings will look like tomorrow when they're updated. Maybe putting all my eggs on only Canucks wasn't such a bad strategy after all. 

The only problem is now when I'm watching the Canucks play and one of them who isn't one of my picks races up the ice, I'm thinking "Pass it to Naslund or the Sedins or one of my 9 players".


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> I think I got another 7 points with tonight's win by the Canucks over Gretzky's Coyotes. So that puts me at 64 points and 21 this week. I wonder what our standings will look like tomorrow when they're updated. Maybe putting all my eggs on only Canucks wasn't such a bad strategy after all.


Oh stop already GA, I'm jealous!! 
I think I also got 7 points last night, but looking at the rest of the week has me a bit down. I took mostly Flames players and I'm thinking I should have spread it out a bit more. I have only one Canuck this week!!  

This IS fun though.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I am really stinking it up this week!!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

its been a bad week for a lot of people. I only have 8 points, and all of that was from last night.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

such an ugly week for me as well, I picked the Sharks to do some damage, kind of hoping Nabokov would get a couple of wins - what a let down so far this week and he got injured tonight...but there's always next week.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> Oh stop already GA, I'm jealous!!
> I think I also got 7 points last night, but looking at the rest of the week has me a bit down. I took mostly Flames players and I'm thinking I should have spread it out a bit more. I have only one Canuck this week!!
> 
> This IS fun though.


Yeah it is fun! Sorry, gw but I'm not going to stop because my 9 Canucks delivered 18 points to me tonight with their win over the Avs. 42 points this week!!!

It was very, very concerning seeing Colorado come back so easily in the 3rd and almost erase a 5-1 lead. Yikes!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Oops, in my excitement, I think I miscalculated my points. Only 15 points tonight.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Oops, in my excitement, I think I miscalculated my points. Only 15 points tonight.


I got 2 stinkin' points last night!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Apologies, the update on the front page will be quite delayed since my hard drive decided to kick the can. Just click on the Group Page link if you don't already have it bookmarked to check the latest stats.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Okay, here's what I can do for you guys... I tell you which players I pick for a given week, and you guys stay away from those players. Because...* 
I pick a player who's been hot, and he stops scoring. 
I pick a goalie who's been hot, and he can't stop a soccer ball. 
I pick mostly Senators players, and they lose their first game. 
I pick mostly Flames, and even Iginla can't score. 

*I'M A JINX!!!*  

I'm sorry, but I just had to do a hockey pool rant. 

Did you know that the day after I gas up my truck, the price drops?? 
Oh, okay fine, I'll stop.

I feel a bit better now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I object to being "dinged" 5 points every week for the "ehMax Benefit Pool". I am not sure what others have to "contribute" to this pool, but I could have used those 5 points every week.........and will need those 5 points week in and week out.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Dr. G
You'll have to get a better player agent…


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

gwillikers - If that's the case? Can you please kindly choose only Maple Leafs? ehMax is in first place, and I think we need some balance  (And the Flames to actually win a couple of games)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

teeterboy3, it has nothing to do about having an agent. My agent, Jason Jinglestars of the firm Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, has found the fine print of the agreement I made with Sportsnet http://contest.blastpromo.com/cgi-bin/sportsnet-fanhock05/register.cgi 

Since ehMax is the creator of this league, it is sort of a "tithe", which is not uncommon in the Jewish faith. Tithing was the practice of giving one-tenth of one's income or possessions to one's leader. In Judaism, that leader was God. The first tithe recorded in the Bible was given by Abraham to Melchizedek, king of Salem. "....Then Abram gave him a tenth of everything." (Genesis 14:20) The next biblical mention of a tithe is when Jacob made a vow to God, saying, "...of all that you give me I will give you a tenth." (Genesis 28:22) Secular kings often demanded tithes as well, as a tax on the peoples they ruled. Samuel told the Israelites who were asking for a king that a king would "...take a tenth of your grain and your vintage..." as well as "...a tenth of your flocks." (1 Samuel 8:15,17).

So, since I don't have any grain or flocks, I guess Mr. Mayor took 5 points from my total every week. At least it helped him stay atop as #1.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Chealion said:


> gwillikers - If that's the case? Can you please kindly choose only Maple Leafs? ehMax is in first place, and I think we need some balance  (And the Flames to actually win a couple of games)


Perhaps I'll shut the Leafs down next week.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chealion said:


> gwillikers - If that's the case? Can you please kindly choose only Maple Leafs? ehMax is in first place, and I think we need some balance  (And the Flames to actually win a couple of games)


If you check my roster.. "Team ehMax" if you will, there aren't many Leafs on there this week, except for McCabe. Heavy on Boston this week. Last week it was NYR. 

My secret? I have millions of dollars, and each week I bribe players.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mr. Mayor, don't forget about the 20 points I had to "tithe" to you, five points each week. Those 20 points have been very helpful to your team. "Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's, and unto God the things which be God's.", but be sure to tithe ehMax 5 points each week.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Man, when the Canucks lose, they don't just fool around.

I only got 4 points out of them last night, but I like the way they responded in the 3rd, by coming out and dominating rather than giving up or gooning it up. 23 shots to 0 for the Canucks in the 3rd period. I'm looking forward to more of that stuff in Saturday's rematch against Colorado.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

*Did Everyone See "THE GOAL"!*

Jason Spezza scored "the Goal" of the year and imho the decade so far last night. Unbelievable!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

iPetie said:


> Jason Spezza scored "the Goal" of the year and imho the decade so far last night. Unbelievable!


It was a awesome display of puck handling....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Watching that goal in slow motion made it all the more a sight to see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Man, when the Canucks lose, they don't just fool around.
> 
> I only got 4 points out of them last night, but I like the way they responded in the 3rd, by coming out and dominating rather than giving up or gooning it up. 23 shots to 0 for the Canucks in the 3rd period. I'm looking forward to more of that stuff in Saturday's rematch against Colorado.


Is Bertuzzi fighting the puck or what? He missed two easy goals in that game. Hopefully after Saturday's game he can finally relax a bit.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Leafs fans... put that one behind you, Ottawa is very good, but not THAT good! Those blowouts happen now and then, trust me, I'm a Canucks fan.  

Actually, I've got a few Leaf players in my pool picks for next week.  I'm not concerned.


----------



## shaundesjardins (Apr 19, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> Leafs fans... put that one behind you, Ottawa is very good, but not THAT good! Those blowouts happen now and then, trust me, I'm a Canucks fan.
> 
> Actually, I've got a few Leaf players in my pool picks for next week.  I'm not concerned.


You're right, these games happen. Ottawa however has looked extremely strong at times this year. Ottawa looks built for this new NHL, Toronto does not.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

shaundesjardins said:


> You're right, these games happen. Ottawa however has looked extremely strong at times this year. Ottawa looks built for this new NHL, Toronto does not.


What Aki Berg and Wade Belak aren't fast or skilled enough on defence for you????


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

With Legace out after tonight's game I think a few people on our pool might allow me to catch up


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Got Legace?*



Chealion said:


> With Legace out after tonight's game I think a few people on our pool might allow me to catch up


I picked Legace this week thinking I would ride that winning streak to close in on our mayor! With Legace out - it's going to be tough. I've had no luck with my goalie picks so far...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ants said:


> I picked Legace this week thinking I would ride that winning streak to close in on our mayor! With Legace out - it's going to be tough. I've had no luck with my goalie picks so far...


If you remember what I was saying several posts back, about me being a jinx... well... guess who I picked for my goalie this week. Uh huh.  

Sorry.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I picked Legacy also. I have had absolutely no luck with goalies. I think they have totaled 7 points for me to date.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

When do the stats get updated for last night? I had Spezza, Heatley, Alfredsson and Visnovski. That's 15 points right there. I should be able to jump back into the top 5 with that kind of night.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Look out you guys, I'm making a charge for the top 10. NOT! I got me one whole point tonight. One!  
_(hangs head in shame, and reaches for a stiff drink while muttering- next week, next week, just wait till next week)_


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I did not get a single point last night, so you beat me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

hoohoo! Tied for third!

Personally, I just like watching how iPetie and iPetieWife are doing.. I think it's great that she's winning so far. Must make for great conversation in the household.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, I've gotten my computer back with a new hard drive, so the first post should be updated daily. 

I'm doing lousy this week.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

talonracer said:


> hoohoo! Tied for third!
> 
> Personally, I just like watching how iPetie and iPetieWife are doing.. I think it's great that she's winning so far. Must make for great conversation in the household.


Ya sure, she's having a good week but I'm still killing the Hab lover overall. Just so you know, Squibler is my 5 year old playing with his Bompy (Grandpa). However, he is making all of his own picks.

So, we're having a lot of fun!


----------



## jbot (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi All -

Hope you don't mind but I joined in on your little fantasy festivities. I had already been playing along with sportsnet.ca on my own for fun and noticed just now that ehmac has a "group". I'm registered there as choketheleafswill. Looks like I'm off to a good start! Let the games begin!


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

-jbot- any correlation to Captured by Robots?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just received this from Sportsnet.ca


Hello Marc (drg),

Thank you for playing Fantasy Hockey on Sportsnet.ca.

Your results for Week 5: Oct. 31 - Nov. 6 are as follows:
Points: 27
Rank: 34896
Points donated to ehMax: 25 

For the full standings go to:
http://contest.blastpromo.com/cgi-bin/sportsnet-fanhock05/fan_results.cgi

-- Fantasy Hockey Commissioner


Is everyone else "donating" points to ehMax???


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Just received this from Sportsnet.ca
> 
> 
> Hello Marc (drg),
> ...


What does this mean? 

And just to toot my horn I'm currently riding #1 so far for this weeks' points 

I might make up a few spots after falling off the face of Fantasy NHL!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Eukaryotic, there is a week 5 point "tithe" to partake in this league. So, each week, my total is lessened by 5 points which goes to ehMax. I am doing well so far, but these five points weekly are hard to come by if one player has an off week. Such is Life.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - Sometimes I wonder where you come up with these ideas. If everyone had your imagination, the things that could be done.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, when I complained to Sportsnet.com, I received a rather terse reply from Lord Jason Q. Jinglestart, QC, who was representing their legal department. Basically, I was told to either "keep quite" or "take my gaming elsewhere". So, I stopped complaining and spent a bit more time on my selections..................which are, so far, not doing all that well this week. We shall see.

My imagination helps me in my teaching, in that I am able to come up with all sorts of unique instructional strategies to suggest that my students try during their internships. I have had dozens of students over the years email or write me telling me that my "survival strategies" worked like a charm.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh... so that's why I'm doing so good!  I see I've fallen off the top spot. I hereby call for a tythe of 6 points a week. 

========

By the way... thanks Pitsburg for that "great game" tonight. That's "really going to help" my points for this week. I "just love" how you managed not to score a single goal tonight. 

Gotta love that goal by NY tonight with 3 seconds left in the game to send it into overtime!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mr. Mayor, received this from Lord Jinglestars:
Dear Dr.G.
With your being of the Jewish faith, I might remind you of the following:

Tithing is the practice of giving one-tenth of one's income or possessions to one's leader. In Judaism, that leader was God. The first tithe recorded in the Bible was given by Abraham to Melchizedek, king of Salem. "....Then Abram gave him a tenth of everything." (Genesis 14:20) The next biblical mention of a tithe is when Jacob made a vow to God, saying, "...of all that you give me I will give you a tenth." (Genesis 28:22) Secular kings often demanded tithes as well, as a tax on the peoples they ruled. Samuel told the Israelites who were asking for a king that a king would "...take a tenth of your grain and your vintage..." as well as "...a tenth of your flocks." (1 Samuel 8:15,17)

Eventually, the tithe was codified into the Law of Moses, under which the Israelites were required to give three different tithes amounting to around 23% of their income. The first tithe was consumed by the giver each year during the annual temple feast. Regarding this tithe, the Israelites were instructed as follows: "...set aside a tenth of all that your fields produce each year. Eat the tithe of your grain, new wine and oil, and the firstborn of your herds and flocks in the presence of the LORD your God at the place he will choose as a dwelling for his Name...." (Deuteronomy 14:22-23) The second tithe was given annually to support the Levites: "I give to the Levites all the tithes in Israel as their inheritance...." (Numbers 18:21) The third tithe was given once every three years for the support of the poor: "At the end of every three years, bring all the tithes of that year's produce and store it in your towns, so that the Levites (who have no allotment or inheritance of their own) and the aliens, the fatherless and the widows who live in your towns may come and eat and be satisfied...." (Deuteronomy 14:28-29; see also Deuteronomy 26:12)

__________________________________________________________

Where is the separation between sport and state????????????


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You know how I've been ranting about what a jinx I am?
Well, check my picks for this week, and then check how those players are doing. I promise you'll laugh. I laugh too, but it's a painful kind of laugh. 
This week, if I actually did have to give the mayor 5 points, I'd have none.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am finding that I pick players just as they are about to get hurt. So, you are not alone. Still, it is all for fun, n'est pas?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I am finding that I pick players just as they are about to get hurt. So, you are not alone. Still, it is all for fun, n'est pas?


Fun, and funny. In a painful kind of way.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, the only pain I feel is when I am doing well and then find I am five points lower the next day due to the tithe. I am having fun selecting my players, but I am still reminded by automatic email that I have not yet selected my players for the following weeks. To be honest, I am not sure who half the people are in our league.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, the only pain I feel is when I am doing well and then find I am five points lower the next day due to the tithe. I am having fun selecting my players, but I am still reminded by automatic email that I have not yet selected my players for the following weeks. To be honest, I am not sure who half the people are in our league.


Dr. G., I've got the okay from ehMax that you can, instead, tithe me 5 points every week from now on. It seems he feels sorry for me, and rightly so!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, if it is OK with his honor, Mr. Mayor, who am I to complain. I have been lucky with some of my picks, in that I try to look at who the team is facing then next week before selecting. Thus, wingers or centers up against strong goalies don't rate too highly, and goalies up against strong scoring teams are viewed in the same light. We shall see.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

So, Dr.G is the first to crack the 200 point mark. Congrats.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, Sammy. I have been lucky with a few of my selections in that I took a chance on them and they got hot all of a sudden.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Merci, Sammy. I have been lucky with a few of my selections in that I took a chance on them and they got hot all of a sudden.


Dr. G., I think either you're psychic, or you have a crystal ball. Taking Prospal last night (and this week) was brilliant.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

He was one of my lucky picks. I also picked Legace of Detroit as my goalie, and he got hurt in the first game of the week. Thus, I was without a goalie all week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, Prospal has eight goals and 18 points during a 10-game point streak. I picked him up just as this streak started. A lucky guess, but it paid off.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Dr.G you're only 28 points off the overall number 1. Very impressive.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Eukaryotic, merely a lucky selection of a few people who got hot at just the moment I selected them for this pool. Luckily, one of them was a NY Ranger (Jagr).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My Ottawa picks this week don't seem to be getting me anywhere. This is the other trick I have discovered -- not to stick with a hot player when they start to go cold. C'est la jeux.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

At the last minute (on Monday), I switched from Hasek to Lundqvist in net, just to allow me to squeeze Ovechkin into my mix. We'll see how that turns out.
Interestingly, both Hasek & Lundqvist (actually Weekes) lost on Tuesday night.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, Ovechkin shall do well for you this week. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I took a chance on Joni Pitkanen of the Flyers, and he is nearly my leading scorer. So, there is an element of luck involved in our picks...........or at least my picks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazingly, Pitkanen and Brisebois, who cost me a total of 3 units to pick them up, have gotten me more points than Staal, Alfredsson, Gagne, Cole and Liles, who cost me 32 units.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I took a chance on Joni Pitkanen of the Flyers, and he is nearly my leading scorer. So, there is an element of luck involved in our picks...........or at least my picks.


Yes, it's a little like poker at times. Week 7 was good for me, but I'm off to a slow start for week 8. I hope Legace is in net for all the Wings games this week.

Speaking of which... what a frightening incident that was involving Jiri Fischer in Detroit. Looks like he'll be okay, thank God.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, it's amazing after seeing the pics of Jiri Fischer to hear that he is fine and doesn't really recall what took place on the bench.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Is it just me or has this been an absolutely terrible week for points? The past 3 weeks by this time I've have high teens or low twenties for my points thus far. This week I have 8.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I feel like I have nothing going on as well....my weekly point totals suck! However, I am content with remaining the in the Top 10 (overall points) for now....but let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ants said:


> I feel like I have nothing going on as well....my weekly point totals suck! However, I am content with remaining the in the Top 10 (overall points) for now....but let's see how long this lasts.


It just seems slow because there were not as many weekday games as usual. With the US Thanksgiving, most teams are playing 3 games in 4 nights beginning last night. So there will be a flurry of scoring beginning last night.
I have six points already today, and it's only 4:50!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

What an odd week this is shaping up to be. I have Legace, and the Ducks go and beat Detroit today!  
I'll be going into the weekend with 13 stinkin' points.  Oh well, next week will certainly be better. I think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, as I too have Legace, "I feel your pain".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Too bad the real NHL season could not end today. All of the Canadian teams would be in the playoffs.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This week's a gong show so far, I foolishly kicked Staal off for the week to get Drury and Crosby on, at least Drury got a point... Crosby's good but I guess I gotta remember he's just a rookie who needs to learn how to play good consistent hockey. The leader right now stacy-something picked nothing but Toronto and Detroit players, wow... 12 points on the Monday night alone. I have Brian McCabe on my pool, hopefully I'll cash in.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh great, I take Belfour, and the Leafs put Tellqvist in net tonight. There's 2 points down the drain, since it looks like they're going to win this game. :-( 

Geez, it is a gong show, even Ottawa is losing tonight! :yikes:


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ottawa and Atlanta both get shut out! Hope the Kings save my bacon...it's looking like I will have my lowest weekly point total this week!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A repeat of my Oct.2nd posting................with the Rangers now just a couple of points behind Ottawa for first place overall in the Eastern Conference. "Ye of little faith".

"We are all Rangers fans,
Oh yes we are, oh yes we are.
We cheer for the red, white and blue,
Oh yes we do, oh yes we do.
They skate for NYC,
For victory, for victory.
Glory, glory to our Rangers,
Glory, glory to our Rangers.
Glory, glory to our Rangers,
R A N G E R S."

From the hit song "Glory, Glory to our Rangers", written by Irvine Berlin, Irving's twin brother.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> A repeat of my Oct.2nd posting................with the Rangers now just a couple of points behind Ottawa for first place overall in the Eastern Conference. "Ye of little faith".
> 
> "We are all Rangers fans,
> Oh yes we are, oh yes we are.
> ...



They've also played 4 more games then the Sens. Making them upto 11 points behind.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Astrodesigns, true, but many skoffed when I said that the Rangers had a shot at the Stanley Cup. I would love to see all of the Canadian teams at least make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Crazy week.....last week I missed placing my picks before the deadline (for the first time....work and life just to busy to get to this...) and I place at the top of the weeks points for the first time in a while.....what luck...or foresight....or something.......maybe I should take another week off


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I jumped from about 22nd to 2nd last night


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

altrodesigns said:


> I jumped from about 22nd to 2nd last night


Oh sure, rub it in. I had two stinkin' points last night. Two! :-( 

:yikes:


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Anyone else notice that they have adjusted what everyone is worth? The picks I had last week were worth like 65 this week. I had a very hard time choosing, everyone is worth too much. I think we'll see changes in the standings now that we need to pick more long shots. Should get interesting.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> Anyone else notice that they have adjusted what everyone is worth? The picks I had last week were worth like 65 this week. I had a very hard time choosing, everyone is worth too much. I think we'll see changes in the standings now that we need to pick more long shots. Should get interesting.



I noticed this to. I had been using the same players the last few weeks. This week I changed a player to one of an equal vaule and I was 12 over.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah it sucks...I did not notice this until too late. It randomly removed SPezza and Alfreddson and replaced them with Curtis Brown and Eric Daze (both CHI). Kinda pissed me off but I will have to think over the week who would be worth replacing.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Strimkind said:


> It randomly removed SPezza and Alfreddson and replaced them with Curtis Brown and Eric Daze


Ouch! :yikes:


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> Ouch! :yikes:


Same happened to me. Only I got Mr. Shnoz himself Rod Brind'amour and Kyle Calder to replace Heatley and Spezza. I forgot to change my picks and thought last weeks would be okay if I left them.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Eeek... Dr. G is nipping at my heels.  :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just call me "Jack Frost"....................or is that "nipping at your nose"?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> Just call me "Jack Frost"....................or is that "nipping at your nose"?


This morning, I got frostbite.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, I just got lucky. It is still a long season.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

ehMax said:


> This morning, I got frostbite.


Not only that, does 8-2 ring a bell?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iP, at least it was not another 8-0 beating. At this rate, it shall be 8-4, 8-6 and then a 8 to 8 tie.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm editing this post in which I originally thought that people should check there point totals. But, what happened to me is that they gave me one too many points on Monday and then corrected it a day later. Therefore I thought I had one too few, when really they just corrected my total. Sigh. 

Do ya think I could talk SportsNet into giving me 60 points so I could catch up to Dr. G, and ehMax? Highly unlikely!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, maybe Santa will have a surprise for you. We live and hope. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey Dr. G,
Sorry about the rude boxing day present my Sens handed your beloved Rangers last night. Well, actually, not sorry at all! lol


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, no need to feel sorry. We shall see who gets to the Stanley Cup finals. Actually, I see an Ottawa-Vancouver final, so that should be interesting. Best way to keep the cup in Canada. 

245th place is the best overall standing I have in the total pool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have not been picking well these past couple of weeks. I have lucked out with a good pick or two which has kept my team afloat.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I hear you, I seem to be either a week behind or a week too early for whoever I pick. Oh well, still half a season left.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

JJ, that is exactly what has been happening to me. I pick someone on the chance that he shall get hot..................he does not, so I drop him......and then he gets hot the week I drop him. Go figure?!? Still, I have been lucky with some of my picks, so that has helped to ease the pain.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just close my eyes and pick one or two up or down from the last one.

So far it has worked better than the federal gun registry though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Scientific Sinc. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I did new picks at 6:30 today. It gave me a "Congratulations of your picks" message and everything. But when I went to check at 9:30, its displaying my last weeks picks.    

I hope they can fix that. Just before I closed Safari, I was thinking of printing off my picks, but for some reason, decided not too. :yikes:


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Todays picks were due at 1pm today....I am guessing that is because of the holiday schedule with games this afternoon.....I noticed this 2pm today...so I guess I will have to cross my fingers with last week's picks holding out this week.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ramboman said:


> Todays picks were due at 1pm today....I am guessing that is because of the holiday schedule with games this afternoon.....I noticed this 2pm today...so I guess I will have to cross my fingers with last week's picks holding out this week.


When I logged in, it said by 7:30 Monday. 

Ahhh frick... Now I see it. I entered in next weeks picks and missed the deadline for today. Why the heck to they do that... change the date? I had that happen to me in a football pool earlier this year. 

Crap, I hope my picks from last week work out ok for this week. That really sucks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Crap, I hope my picks from last week work out ok for this week. That really sucks.


I'd gladly trade you goalies ehMax, the Canucks are officially in a slump, and I have Auld this week. Doh! :yikes:

Not sure why, but I've consistently done poorly with my goalie picks?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Anyone else just a touch riled up about the cheap shot by Chicago Blackhawk Defenceman Slovcek on Calgary Flame Byron Ritchie? Since I was watching the game I was flabbergasted and appaled that he only got a two minute penalty for such a move. He may not have tried to injure Ritchie, but the dive and where he hit him was as foolish as Bertuzzi's hit in 2003.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie.............moving upwards faster than a speeding bullet.................


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie.............moving upwards faster than a speeding bullet.................


Actually, my wife is moving up faster than me the last few weeks. She has gone from 14-15 to 6th.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, give her my kudos as well.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Boy, points are hard to come by this week!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, your wife is coming on strong these past few weeks. If her season keeps going this way, she might overtake us all. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

For my sake, given the back and forth babble, given that she is a Habs fan and I'm a Sens fan, I hope not.
But good for her if she does. Did I just say that?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, spoken like a true politician. What federal riding are you in for voting?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Caledon/Dufferin- Voted "the Greenest Town in Ontario". Caledon that is and not at all anything to do with the Green Party.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Does Ted Alexander stand a chance in your riding?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Unfortunately no. This is the riding that the provincial Tories send Leaders for sure election. Ernie Eves, John Tory etc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, mon ami. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Uh oh, you guys have tainted the beloved hockey thread with political banter. Shame, shame.  

As penance, you must strip down to your "Fruit o' the Looms" and run around your coffee table for one full minute, loudly humming the theme from Hockey Night In Canada, while holding a hockey stick. That will fix any bad karma issues that would otherwise occur with your future hockey pool picks. 

This hockey stuff is serious business gentlemen. Stay focused.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mea culpa, gw.

Da da da da da............da da da da da.............hmm hmm mmm mmm mmmm (the HNC theme song).


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, the family feels I may need treatment, however, karma should now be restored.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

May good karma come your way, iPetie. You have earned this much during your stay here in ehMacLand.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

iPetie said:


> Well, the family feels I may need treatment, however, karma should now be restored.


 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am hearing the pitter-patter of little feet once again.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

As am I from my better half. Habs-Sens tonight. Hopefully we'll be able to survive each other. lol


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see, mon ami. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I again here the pitter-patter of iPetie's feet. Mush you doxies, mush!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

The way the Sens are going, I don't think you have much to worry about Dr. G.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

OK, I take it back! A good night for both of us Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pitter patter..............pitter patter................. Mush, you doxies, MUSH!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Slowly and not so surely catching up. Could go bad at any time though!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I have been running in place, or so it seems, for the past couple of weeks. Pitter patter..........pitter patter. go the iPetie pseudo iPods.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, today is the day. With all of my players playing, if I don't pull way ahead today, I foresee you overtaking me once the Olympics are over. We shall see. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldn't worry at this point, most of my players played tonight and I got Zero points.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, true, but my players who ALL played last night did little. Thus, that was my chance to put some real distance between the two of us. So, my moment has passed. In that I am again required to give ehMax some points each week to allow me to continue to play, you shall pass me by early March. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I was hoping for a good last week before the Olympic break, but it's just not to be. Too bad I put so much stock in the Sens this week.  

Who knew?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, as did I.......as did I.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ramboman moving up like a speeding bullet!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Unbelievable!!! I would like to go into the Olympics still in first place, in that I sense that shall be the last time I will be in first place in the overall points. We shall see.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Doh, one point, I was hoping to at least spend 1 day leading this thing. lol


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see after tonight, iPetie. Remember, "heavy is the head that wears the crown."


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

At least I had a not bad last day before the break, but the last week was an odd one over all.
Enjoy the Olympics folks, see ya back on the ice in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, yes, we all need the break. I have never picked so many stars who have produced little than I have these past few weeks.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Game On!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am sinking fast. SOS.........SOS.........


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I am sinking fast. SOS.........SOS.........


Don't worry Marc, you've done so well thus far, that you'll be at or near the top when the playoffs begin. I just know it.

Just think, if you were a hockey team, you'd be Carolina or Detroit, the league leaders. Not too shabby eh?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I thought that if you or iPetie were first in the overall points by the end of the regular season, then that is that. Is there more during the playoffs?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes, and it's a bit easier to make picks in the playoffs with just the top teams competing. I imagine by the final round all of our picks will be pretty much identical.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I have been quite cold with my picks these past four weeks.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Ditto. In fact this week could be one of the worst yet for me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I am going for broke next week, staying away from many of the concensus picks. We shall see. This is iPetie's month, I think.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, I am going for broke next week, staying away from many of the concensus picks. We shall see. This is iPetie's month, I think.


iPetie is 'in the zone' as of late for sure.
I think it's time to get back to picking players on recent performance, the current week's schedule, and perhaps some gut feeling. Using the consensus picks as a guide hasn't helped me much lately.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I just pick the best players available based on number of games and recent performance. Mix with that player that have been in extended slumps that are normally good producers.
If I could pick goalies, I'd be leading this thing by 50 points. Hence, they've been my achilles heel in this pool.
Most of all, you could never win this thing without an enourmous amount of luck. It's been going well in the second half, but that could end in a hurry.

I'd just like to lead for a day!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, "heavy is the head that wears the crown".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Making some bold moves for next week. Either they will pay off, or I go down for the count. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I finally had a good night from my Detroit players to help my overall average.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I FINALLY got a shutout! My goalies picks have been terrible all season long! Hoping to break into the Top 5 EhMac overall or not!


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

You are having a good week so far Ant's


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ramboman, I give you two weeks before you have overtaken us all and have gotten yourself up to first place.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Very happy with the weekly results...

Hoping to at least have a good second half, my first half totals sucked due to my goalie picks. Would be nice just to finish in the Top 10.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Grrrr, my first bad week in a while. Check out Bobbie (iPetiewife) though. Should she pass me, I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I still think you shall see first place at some point in the next few weeks. Ramboman is the person to watch, however............along with iPetiewife. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thank God I'm having fun with the pool, because being a Canuck fan is very depressing right now. They're in complete free-fall mode with a good chance of missing the play-offs. How a team goes from being one of the best to one of the worst, is a very hot topic around here.  

I feel bad for the loyal fans, who, like me, must be wondering how this bleeding can be stopped. Either now, or during off-season, a huge renovation is necessary in Canuckville. :yikes:

Good thing I follow the very successful Vancouver Giants too. WHL teams almost always give everything they have. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, imagine if you were a Leafs fan. How might you feel then about this season???


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone else having difficulties with the ehmac portion of the pool scoring?


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

yes, I cannot get the total points for our group to load.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ants said:


> yes, I cannot get the total points for our group to load.


Seems to be just the ehMac group as other groups I belong to are normal.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I have a feeling that the top 3 persons in ehMacLand had to send a 5 or 10 point tithe, and because we didn't (at least I refused this time), they may have pulled the plug for our group. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sent in my tithe to ehMax. Did you receive an email from Sportsnet that if he drops out of the top 10 in overall points the pool is to be discontinued??? This is an incentive for all of us to tithe him 5 points a week. Mr.Mayor has become our Godfather.............and has made us all an offer we cannot (dare not?) refuse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, tonight's your night...........unless Ottawa gets shutout. You have nearly your entire team playing tonight, so if you were going to take over 1st place, tonight would be that moment. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

"We shall see" as you would say Dr.G.
I'm not convinced of that possibility.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, an explosive Ottawa offensive game, and a shutout by the goalie you have picked, could easily put you into first place. Only my last minute selections of a few players saved me so far this week from total disaster.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, tonight's your night...........unless Ottawa gets shutout.


How did you know? End of 2nd..and they still haven't scored. 

On top of that Huet is not playing this evening....I am going to hurt this week.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, I too have Huet, but if he is going to get a rest, better that it be in a game against a team like Carolina.

Re Ottawa, you have just jinxed their shutout and now they shall score 8 goals in the final 15 minutes and put iPetie firmly in first place.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

they just tied it!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks for nothing, Ants.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Well you were almost right about scoring 8 goals in 15 minutes -actually it's 5 but too bad it was Carolina. iPetie picks up a couple this evening, I think I have two and San Jose have yet to play. Things will remain the same for one more day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We shall see.

This is what I hope to hear someday in October if the Rangers can't win the Stanley Cup in June.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

4 stinkin' points with San Jose to go!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Are you checking out the USA vs. Mexico game? In the final innings...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, have faith, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Humbug!!! Just received an email from Sportsnet. Since ehMax had selected Hasek, even though he is injured, we have to select Hasek for the next three weeks to even things out, and to prevent ehMax from slipping out of 10th place. Is ehMax even active in this league anymore? Did anyone else receive this email???


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

that's funny. How about we all pick Hasek and help out! Actually this week is shaping up to be one of my worst weekly point totals. However, you are firmly in the lead!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, the way iPetie and Ramboman have been moving since the end of the Olympic break, I shall not be in the lead long. So, I was forced to dump Huet and pick us Hasek. C'est la vie.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Week 23*

I'm really struggling with making my picks for week 23. 

For example... will Montreal really make a push, or will they tucker out with having to play 5 games? Is San Jose going to play their best and try to grab the last playoff spot?
Or, will the regular snipers (Crosby, Ovechkin, Staal, Jagr, etc.) still be this weeks point leaders whether they've clinched a spot, or whether they're out of the playoffs altogether? 

Oh well, it's basically poker after all, so I'll just dive right in.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Is ehMax still actively participating in our pool?


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Whew, barely salvaged last week. I have to agree with gwillikers, this week is quite difficult to pick.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am going for broke with a variety of atypical selections. Either I shall do well, or my #1 status will fall to #3.

Is ehMax still playing???


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm actually posting this from my Blackberry as my PB can't seem to log in from home. 
I am beginning to think that you are toying with us Dr.G. You give us hope, only to pull away again. However, knowing that this is not your nature, I'm almost positive this is not the case. If I were a conspiracy theorist, ....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, no conspiracy. I have not been able to spend as much time researching the players I pick each week. Notice my "fall from grace" from the first half to the second half. This week, I threw caution to the wind and went with "gut level" selections. If I am wrong, and my jet lag theory is not correct, I am going to get creamed. We shall see.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> I am going for broke with a variety of atypical selections. Either I shall do well, or my #1 status will fall to #3.
> 
> Is ehMax still playing???


I've selected some pix for this week. Alas, the last 3 weeks after the break I forgot to select new pix each week. As Billleaf was kind enough to point out, I better get off my butt with D.Hasek out of the lineup.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax, re your selection of D.Hasek since the end of the Olympic break, I kept thinking you knew something that we did not know about his injury. I recall one week when I forgot to change my picks and I actually did better with the old picks that week than these selected picks the week before.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I cannot believe it!!! I made last minute changes to gain all of 2 points yesterday. Sadly, the players I traded away to gain these 2 points would have brought in 9 points. Such is Life.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

BOOM, BOOM, time for you to pull away again, is it not Dr.G? Once again squashing the dreams and aspirations of the simple folk who wish only to take the crown for one day. LOL!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Heavy is the head that wears the crown", iPetie. Be careful what you wish for, in that it might just come to pass tomorrow.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "Heavy is the head that wears the crown", iPetie. Be careful what you wish for, in that it might just come to pass tomorrow.


Ah Yes, but heavy is the heart which covets the crown. Even if just for one day. To bear the weight on my head would be a relief for my weary heart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, at the rate I am going tonight, tomorrow you shall be #1.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, next week, I am going to try a page out of ehMac's early days here in this pool when he went with mostly players from Ottawa. He was successful and gained a strong hold on first place. Thus, I am rolling the dice to either build up somewhat of a cushion, or to finally relinquish first place. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, this is your night. Everyone on your team is doing well.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Not a bad night Dr.G, but boy is gwillikers moving up fast!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, gw is on fire. There is only about a month left in this season. Amazing how quickly things went this year.

Good luck in the homestretch.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, gw is on fire.


Just had a bit of luck lately. This week might be different though, it seems harder to make picks at this stage. I almost had to do the "eeny, meeny, miny, moe" thing. :yikes: 

Like, why would a team, that's clinched a playoff spot, bother to play their number one goal tender and risk injury? (ie. Carolina, Detroit, Ottawa, etc.) Thus I'm having a hard time with choosing a goalie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I felt the same way with my picks. Thus, I went with riskier picks of a #1 team, but might have to rethink my entire strategy next week and for the rest of the season if this blows up in my face. We shall see. May the best person win. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, we have basically the same team this week. However, I think that the picks that are not the same seem to favor you. This could be the week I "fall from grace". We shall see.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, we have basically the same team this week. However, I think that the picks that are not the same seem to favor you. This could be the week I "fall from grace". We shall see.


Not much to pick between the top six this week. It will be the more fringe selections that make the difference. Given the lack of major differences, there may not be much movement in the standings. I think you're going to be fine this week Dr.G.

However, the season is coming to an end soon, therefore, the people behind you, myself included, will need to make some risky picks in order to catch you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, if it were not for my strong first half, I would be furthe down the list of top 10.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw makes an interesting point in his previous posting.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw makes an interesting point in his previous posting.


And here's another interesting point... I SUCK THIS WEEK! :lmao: 
Things are not going well as of Tuesday nights game results.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, "carpe diem" and "semper fidelis". Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, all but one of your players is on the ice tonight. This could by your day. By dawn tomorrow here in St.John's, the crown might just be passed to a new king. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, tonight is your night. I have no one playing, and unless Aubin can hold all of your Saber players in check, an all-out effort will put you in first place by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, tonight is your night. I have no one playing, and unless Aubin can hold all of your Saber players in check, an all-out effort will put you in first place by dawn. We shall see.


Aubin did just that! Wow, Leafs 7, Sabres 0.
What on earth has happened to Buffalo lately?

The Oilers/Flames game tonight should be a good one.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I thought that it was a mistake, but I just checked the final score. Unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, tonight is your night. I have no one playing, and unless Aubin can hold all of your Saber players in check, an all-out effort will put you in first place by dawn. We shall see.


You sure know how to jinx a guy, Dr.G. All part of your master plan, I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, no "secret plan". I was preparing myself for the inevitable "fall from grace" once your players got together and poured in the points for you. I am sure that there are great many Leafs fans who thought that this was an April Fools joke when they heard the score.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Well, time has come for bold moves. I have made picks this week out of character from my previous methods. With only 2 weeks left, I think I'm the only one that can catch you. I believe Ramboman and Jumbojones can catch me but not you Dr.G.

Given this assumption, the time has come for desperate picks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I too did atypical picks. I am stressed out as to whom to select for my goalie. I may be blown out of the water this week if I selected incorrectly. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, there are three weeks left in the season.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

The last week is only 2 days or 1 game. 6 teams have 2 games. Not enough to truly impact the overall result given the fact that everyone will likely pick the same players.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think that it is going down to the last day. We shall see.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

I tip my hat to you Dr G and I to you iPetie I say well done and although the fat lady has yet to sing I feel that there is not quite enough time left to reclaim the first place I held so many months ago. 

I will make my last of three picks tonight and in hindsight I would say that too many easy (lazy) picks from the East have left me on cruise contol while my fellow poolmates have chosen, perhaps, more wisely. 

This pool has given me a reason the pay attention to the evening sports highlights through this diffucult season as a Leaf fan and for that I thank you Mr Mayor for this Pool Group


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Ramboman said:


> I tip my hat to you Dr G and I to you iPetie I say well done and although the fat lady has yet to sing I feel that there is not quite enough time left to reclaim the first place I held so many months ago.
> 
> I will make my last of three picks tonight and in hindsight I would say that too many easy (lazy) picks from the East have left me on cruise contol while my fellow poolmates have chosen, perhaps, more wisely.
> 
> This pool has given me a reason the pay attention to the evening sports highlights through this diffucult season as a Leaf fan and for that I thank you Mr Mayor for this Pool Group


Second is very achievable, I could very well crash and burn with my picks this week. The problem is that Dr.G is almost out of reach for me as well given the difficulty and time remaining. If I had 4-5 more weeks then maybe, although G is quite an adept and cagey competitor. I did not pay enough attention in the first weeks and it has been catch up ever since. But it has been a tremendous amount of fun.
I hope we do it again next year!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ramboman and iPetie, "it ain't over until it's over". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw was the first to reach 400 points in this half, and by the end of the year should have the most points of anyone in any half. Kudos, mon ami. Next week is difficult to select players. I have created my initial team, but as always, I shall change it as the week progresses. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr G, for me the nice thing about this pool, is being able to concentrate on the entire league, instead of one team. Concentrating on a team that was expected to excel, but has turned out to be mediocre at best, is a very frustrating experience. With an emphasis on the word "team", the Canucks are one of this seasons worst.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, as a Rangers fan, this year is shaping up as a possible Stanley Cup year for them..........I hope. We shall see.

You are really coming on strong this second half of the second half, and if the season were a few more weeks, I think that I would end up third behind you and iPetie, or even fourth behind the two of you and Ramboman. He was coming on strong and then had one down week which took some of the wind out of his sails. Then, of course, was iPetie's wife. She had some brilliant selections for a few weeks.

To be honest, I have been quite lucky in some of my picks which is why I am doing as well as I am just now.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I did not pay enough attention in the first weeks and it has been catch up ever since." iPetie, when you got to within three points of me a couple of weeks ago I thought that it was all over for yours truly. It still might be based on my picks for next week. For some reason, I still have 6 points to play with to add up to the team total of 50. I have never been further below 49 for this whole season.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't changed my picks in two weeks, I'm doing pretty good with 15 points so far.  My hometown Oils baby.

Just thought I post this here seeing how it's all hockey and all, how to tell if a playoff ticket is a counterfeit (sorry to all Leafs fans out there , but this go to all the Canucks, Flames, Oilers, Senators, and Canadiens (and any of the American teams) fans out there):


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, as a Rangers fan, I had to chuckle, but thought that this was a cruel jab at the Leafs fans out there in ehMacLand.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This has become a true three or four person race to the finish. Anyone can come out on top. Good luck to one and all.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr. G stops teasing us! I think you will keep the top spot. As for me, I just have no luck with goalies (other than Huet two weeks ago). As much as I would like to finish in the Top 5, staying in the Top 10 will be a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, this is no tease. Yesterday was the day I needed to pull ahead and I fell backwards. I have a day or so of "full press", and if I don't move forward on those days, I am in trouble. Take a look at who the others just behind me have and when they play and you shall see what I mean. If I don't pick well next week, I could end up in third place. We shall see.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Not sure about you falling out of 1st. I think your picks have been solid. You have a good lead over iPetie unless you were to accidentally pick players who are injured - then the rest of us can make a go of it!

More importantly, have we established what the prize should be for person with the highest total?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

There isn't enough time left Dr G. I think you'll gain enough points to remain ahead.
Does the pool continue, in some form, during the playoffs? I imagine it would be a separate playoff-only thing. SportsNet should be announcing something soon I think. Hope so.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ants, I was 28 points ahead of iPetie at the end of the first half, and he has gotten within 3 points of me. If the season was on for another 2-3 weeks, I can easily see myself in third place. The end of the season is my ally right now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"More importantly, have we established what the prize should be for person with the highest total?" Not sure what SportsNet has for its #1 person. Here in ehMacLand, it is ehMax's call.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I feel like the long distance runner who is running out of gas just at the finish line. I can only hope that momentum carries me forward to the end. I had hoped to finish in the top 10, and it looks as if I shall achieve that goal. The rest is gravy.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "More importantly, have we established what the prize should be for person with the highest total?" Not sure what SportsNet has for its #1 person. Here in ehMacLand, it is ehMax's call.


I can donate a few music CDs to the cause. Some acts that I work with....

I'll get in touch with our mayor about offering prize packs to the Top 3.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think that we have had a grand time in this pool and no prizes are necessary. As well, Mr. Mayor might be a bit ticked off that he might not make the top 10 when he challenged all of us to try and keep up with him at the onset of this pool.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

It got me watching more games and like others, checking the stats every morning...thinking we could perhaps have one of those 15 point nights and leap frog us to the front of the pack...never happened!

FWIW - I did fire off an email to the mayor offering a few things.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think that the highest I was in the overall pool was 275th, which amazed me. I would like to stay in the top 1000 of everyone in this pool.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

been looking at that stat myself. not sure how many are registered in the pool. But finishing in the top 1000 is amazing. I hope to finish in the top 10,000.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

What's even funnier is that my highest overall ranking was in week #1, where I sat 271st.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Someone has a "Tied for 55196 Place" number by his/her name, so there are at least 55,000+ teams registered.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

that's an awesome performance..double check the math but would this put you in the top 5%


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I had a few really lucky weeks, and a couple of weeks when I was sick and forgot to place my new picks. So, it all balances out in the end.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I had hoped to finish in the top 10, and it looks as if I shall achieve that goal. The rest is gravy.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I just wanted to get into the top 10 after faltering in the beginning by not knowing how to make proper picks. My first pool turned out to be a very enjoyable time.  

I'm looking forward to next year already.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, had you not faltered in the beginning of this pool, you would be in first place right now. The race is on between yours truly, iPetie, you and ramboman. May the best person win. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, this is the night. We each have our entire teams playing (I am not sure about my goalie). A blowout night for either of us shall help to determine first place going in to next week. My picks are all over the map next week. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

gw is the #1 person for a half, in that he is already 5 points above my first half points with a week and a half to go. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My NY Rangers and Colorada Avs picks might have saved me tonight from being swamped. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amazing. Our own gw is tied for 13th place, out of over 55,000 people, in the total second half points. This is better than anyone in ehMacLand has ever achieved. Kudos gw. Go for the gold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Gee, it sounds good when you put it that way Dr G.  
But the regular season is nearly over and it would appear that the Canucks will be on the golf course when the playoffs begin. 
I suppose I should cheer for Ottawa to go all the way. After all, they've usually been the safe choice to get points in this pool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, you are just points away from first place in the total amount of points accumulated in the second half of the pool. Keep it up until the last game.

Sadly, I shall be away for 8 days on a second honeymoon at the end of April and beginning of May, so I shall miss out on any pool re the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am really torn as to this weeks picks. A few weeks ago, I made last minute changes and iPetie came within 3 points of me. Now, I am doing the same sort of last minute changes.

"Heavy is the head that wears the crown".


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I am really torn as to this weeks picks. A few weeks ago, I made last minute changes and iPetie came within 3 points of me. Now, I am doing the same sort of last minute changes.
> 
> "Heavy is the head that wears the crown".


Get used to it G., because I'm conceding that you will win the pool with only 9 days left. I would, think that 15 points is too large a deficit to overcome. Particularely if you look at the second half of GW and the fact that he is not leading. Also, with an amazing 46 pint week he was only able to move up by 9 and 8 points respectively on you and I.
The King is born, long live the King! At least until next year


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, you have twice gained a dozen points on me in one night, so anything may happen. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My last-minute exchanges cost me 9 points to gain 1 point, for a net loss of 8 points. I fear that this is the beginning of the end for me. Still, it was a fun ride. Good luck to iPetie and gw, whom I feel will overtake yours truly. C'est la vie.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I think all of ehMac needs to start cheering for GW to win the entire second half of the Fantasy hockey pool. He currently sits 20th among some 55 thousand participants. If he wins, he will get a great prize as well.

Go GW Go!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, that is actually out of nearly 58,000 participants. So, gw should be crowned our ehMacLand Pool Hero. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> iPetie, that is actually out of nearly 58,000 participants. So, gw should be crowned our ehMacLand Pool Hero. Kudos, mon ami.


Agreed, no matter what the outcome of the ehMac pool, that is an incredible accomplishment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I was hoping to be in the top 1000 of everyone in the overall points. Imagine being in the top 25 in anything in this pool out of 58,000 participants. That is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words and support, but with only a few games left I can only hope to hold onto my current spot. I took mostly consensus picks, which means there'll be little difference between most of the people around me. And there's very few games next week.

I'd say a whole bunch of ehMacers did quite well in this pool. Next season we'll be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, you shall lead the army of ehMacLanders into battle next year. "Cry havoc, and let slip the dogs of war".


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I see the SportsNet Playoff Pool is up now. I like the way they've done it... you pick a line from each conference (12 players in total) per playoff round. After the 3rd round your selections are locked in till the end.

Dr G, make your picks before you leave!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I shall try this, gw. Merci.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

GW, I've been trying to catch up to you for weeks. 

I've got my fingers crossed hoping that you do well in your pursuit of #1


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Kami, but I'm afraid there's not enough time left in the season. Still, I'm happy to have had some good luck along the way.
Next year though, our ehMac group is going to kick some serious butt in the SportsNet pool. Heck, we won't be rookies next year!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, where is this Playoff Pool? I can't seem to find it on the site.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Dr. G, when you log into the Sportsnet fantasy page take a look on the right hand side of the page. At the bottom of that right hand column is a box labelled "Sportsnet Games". You should see a link with "Playoff Fantasy Hockey". Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kami, found it. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There does not seem to be an ehMacLand group. Are we merely tossed in with the entire Sportsnet.ca group as a whole?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, tonight's the night. We both may have our goalies benched, but other than that, all of our players are active. So, if either one of us, is going to hold off gw's last-minute charge, tonight is the night. Of course, I have to hold you off as well. It's hard to believe that there is only a week to go in the season. I was sure that ehMax was going to blow us all out of the water.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

We should definitely get an ehMac group going for the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That's a fine idea. I enjoy it when I know that I am amongst friends in this pool.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If I lose hold of first place, it will be directly placed upon my decision to change, at the last moment, Cheechoo for Doan. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Three more nights like yesterday, and I shall be sitting in third place. I can't believe the season is almost over, however.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*ehMac NHL Playoffs Group*

*I created an ehMac Playoffs Group (just like the one we've been using for regular season play)*

Use the link below and choose the Group, "*ehMac NHL Playoffs*"...

http://contest.blastpromo.com/cgi-bin/sportsnet-hk_playoff06/groups.cgi

Use the same password as before... "*jockstrap*"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks, gw. I shall be away from the 30th until the 8th, so I am not sure how this will influence my picks. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, are you being granted permission to use the ehMacLand brand name?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> gw, are you being granted permission to use the ehMacLand brand name?


I figured someone had to create a playoff group, since the regular season groups weren't carried over to the playoff pool.

There is a chance I'll be flogged for this I guess. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, it was a good idea. Hopefully, you shall not be "flogged".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The playoff pool has a hat trick of sorts, with iPetie, gw and yours truly. Hope that there are more to join the fun. We shall see.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> The playoff pool has a hat trick of sorts, with iPetie, gw and yours truly. Hope that there are more to join the fun. We shall see.


I sent ehMax a PM right after I created that group, hoping that he'd make it a sticky post, but I've not heard back. I think he's been busy lately.
The deadline for round one is just a few days away, so I hope he gets my PM soon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, we shall need more than the three of us to make it interesting.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm in! Thanks for setting up the playoff league. Even though the Canucks are out, I'm looking forward to the playoffs.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sadly, it looks as if Ottawa will go up against Montreal in the first round. I hate it when Canadian teams have to play each other so early, in that one of them gets knocked out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

With Kami in things are starting to get interesting. We could use Jumbojones, Ramboman, Billleaf, Rightcoasters, Gwijibo and iPetieWife to add to the array of quality players.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I'm in...looking forward to it!


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm in too.

And very proudly tied for first place, :clap:

at least until the games start.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let the games begin.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Let me be the first to congratulate Dr.G for becoming the first regular season ehMac Hockey Pool Champion!

Way to Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, iPetie. If the truth be known, I did not figure myself in the running. I was hoping for the top 10. I would have bet on ehMax for #1 at the onset of the pool.


----------



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

Yes, congrats to you Dr. G, you were like a steamroller most of the season. Anyway I'm, (aka qwijibo) in for the playoffs too.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, Sammy. It was a bit of luck and a bit of picking players just as they got hot.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Yes, way to go Dr. G! :clap: 
You had a very good hockey pool season!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I have to admit that I was more lucky than being an adept pool-picker. I was lucky at times to pick people who I had a hunch were going to start scoring. Of course, I also ruined my chances to finish in the top 1000 by changing my mind at the last minute (e.g., changing Cheechoo for Doan).


----------

